# Security question, allow users to reboot?



## Deleted member 2077 (May 4, 2012)

I want to let a limited set of users be able to run the reboot and shutdown commands.  What's an appropriate way to do this?  I think sudo is typically used this, but doesn't look like it's installed by default.  I could also set the sticky bit with chmod, but that would allow all users to run it.


----------



## shitson (May 4, 2012)

Read the Documentation for sudo, it has the ability to allow you to setup groups + the ability to speicify certain commands to allow users in those groups.

This is a good start: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch09_:_Linux_Users_and_Sudo

This would be a good, scalable way to solve this problem.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 4, 2012)

feralape said:
			
		

> I want to let a limited set of users be able to run the reboot and shutdown commands.  What's an appropriate way to do this?  I think sudo is typically used this, but doesn't look like it's installed by default.  I could also set the sticky bit with chmod, but that would allow all users to run it.



You can add the user(s) to the operator group without installing any third party software.

It is documented in the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot-shutdown.html


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 5, 2012)

shitson said:
			
		

> Read the Documentation for sudo, it has the ability to allow you to setup groups + the ability to speicify certain commands to allow users in those groups.
> 
> This is a good start: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch09_:_Linux_Users_and_Sudo
> 
> This would be a good, scalable way to solve this problem.



Yeah, I've used sudo before.  Just curious on why it doesn't come with FreeBSD by default?


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 5, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> You can add the user(s) to the operator group without installing any third party software.
> 
> It is documented in the handbook:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot-shutdown.html



Thanks, that worked and is simple.


----------

